# Newbie



## thedax (8 Feb 2015)

Hi Guys great forum
I have a bit of a dilemma as per I am on a very tight budget, found on Ebay I found a Draper 405mm 90w variable Scroll saw only used 5 times!!! I won it for the princely sum of £36 bargain I thought went and picked it up only 7 miles away, got it home quick test all seemed ok. The next day went to have a good run at some thin ply first thing I noticed was that the saw was running intermittently I thought I bet that's brushes as it was a little rusty checked the brushes sure enough one set was rusted in so I opened up the brush holder (big mistake) I didn't notice but the retaining spring that goes around the brush holder popped off so when I reassembled the brush assembly the spring went in-between the motor and the brush effectively shorting out the saw  I stripped down the motor and repaired the brush holder re-assembled I have the same problem it shorts out I expect it I have done some other damage. so my question is does anyone have any experience with this saw or do I just swallow my pride and buy another if so what would you recommend sub £100 please thanks in advance.

PS I know I am an silly person for taking it apart in the first place


----------



## Bryan Bennett (8 Feb 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum,I am sorry that I can not help you with your problem.There are fortunately members that will be able to,and should be here soon to help you.Maybe of some help in the future.

Bryan


----------



## SimonT (8 Feb 2015)

I have no suggestions but welcome. I dont think your an silly person at all, just eager to improve a faulty tool. Something we all do. 

Im sure someone has some good suggetions on here

Good luck


----------



## PeteG (8 Feb 2015)

Hello and welcome Thedax  I too am unable to help but as Simon said, nothing wrong trying to improve or repair. It's worth a phone call to Draper and you never know, it might only be a couple of quid for
a spare part.


----------



## thedax (8 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the very warm welcome.


----------



## gilljc (8 Feb 2015)

welcome
As PeteG suggested worth a call to draper, I know from experience with a bandsaw that they have a very friendly and helpful customer service and technical department


----------



## thedax (8 Feb 2015)

will try them tomorrow thanks


----------



## thedax (10 Feb 2015)

Customer service is 5 stars sadly I'm giving up fixing it think I will put it on fleabay and let someone have it for spares


----------



## thedax (15 Feb 2015)

Well their customer service is A1, my question now is does anyone own one of these draper scroll saws? as I am desperate for the wiring in the back of the switch so if someone wouldn't mind taking off the front panel and taking a piccy of the wiring this would help me out immensely its the dra[er 22791 thanks


----------



## martinka (15 Feb 2015)

I'm puzzled, why do you need a photo? Have you taken it apart and don't know how to put it back? Or are you afraid to take it apart without knowing what it looks like first? Or some other reason?

edit: Just in case you don't already have a manual and exploded diagram, if you go to http://www.drapertools.com/manuals and enter 22791 you can download the manual and parts list with diagram.


----------



## thedax (16 Feb 2015)

sadly I have taken it a part an deleted the photo I took of it at the time, seems my phone is smarter than me  yes I have the exploded diagram and a a wiring diagram but these dont show what colour goes where.


----------



## scrimper (16 Feb 2015)

thedax":2oxmqs9e said:


> sadly I have taken it a part an deleted the photo I took of it at the time, seems my phone is smarter than me  yes I have the exploded diagram and a a wiring diagram but these dont show what colour goes where.



If the photo was on a memory card in the phone you should be able to retrieve it easily using software such as 'recover my files' etc. Otherwise it surely cannot be that complicated to work out by tracing where each wire comes from or goes to?


----------



## martinka (16 Feb 2015)

If you don't get a response from someone with the same saw and you can't recover the photo from your phone, take more photos of the wiring and switches and post them here. I'm sure someone can work out what goes where. As scrimper says, it's not likely to be complicated.


----------



## thedax (16 Feb 2015)

Thanks guys will give those suggestions a try


----------



## thedax (17 Feb 2015)

well I have given up flogging a dead horse I'm not confident enough with electrics anyway (4 fuses later ) that coupled with the fact that I believe I will be disappointed with the results anyway. So I'm going to buy a proper saw and sell this one for parts thanks all appreciate the help and advice, anyone selling a Hegner?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (17 Feb 2015)

Having bought the baby Hegner many years ago,and have been fortunate to have had many years of no problems.It is a very well known saying' you only get what you pay for' and in most cases that is true.I am sure that you will get fixed up,but it may take some time.

Bryan


----------



## thedax (18 Feb 2015)

its true Brian lesson learnt


----------

